# Mid Range Machine



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm looking to add another sewer machine to my line up. I'm wanting a machine that will handle 3"-4" lines mostly and go out around 100'. So far I have narrowed it to these:

Gorlitz 62-(I'm leaning toward this one)

Spartan/Trojan 300/Pony-I'd love to have one, but more than I want to spend

Ridgid K60-I could use my electric eel j-cable, so I would not have to buy extra cable

Other options? Discuss.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The K60 sounds perfect. Small, light weight, etc...


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

K60 would not not be a bad option it seems. Parts are local, and I have plenty of cable already. Reason I'm leaning GO62 is it can operate 11/16", 5/8", 1/2", or 3/8" cables all with one machine. I also have a auto feeder for my GO 68HD that would fit it. I like to idea of being anle toi run the auto feeder in and out 3 times in the amount of time I can do one pass with a K60 or my Model C. Of course the chance of my "snapping a finger" with a K60 is slim to none, where as the GO 62, it's a matter of time.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

My 300 is my go to machine. I never use my 2001 anymore. I love the 300, decent power, lightweight, compact.

Mine has 100' of .55 cable in it. Its more than enough machine for 3-4" pipe IMO


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

You can run 1/2" and 13/32" cable on the 300 with just a quick swap of the drum.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I am a K-60 fan. Maybe because I have used it so much. Most contractors I worked for all had us use a K-60. But, and it's a big but, I don't clean anything larger than 4" drains and sewers. Above 4", a K-60 is starting to get undersized, in my opinion.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Another vote for the k-60. 

One thing I don't like about drum machines in how heavy they are. Taking it upstairs to clear a stack or loading/unloading in the truck is a pain. The k-60 requires another trip to the truck but it doesn't make my back hurt.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Surprised by the support the K60 is getting. Seems to be hit for miss with the machine. Seems like you either get a dud or a good machine, people either love or hate them. Not much middle ground with them.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I've never had any bad experiences with that machine, and like biz said its small, lightweight and doesn't take up much room on the truck.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I do not like having to rely on one machine for so many things the way you are looking at the Gorlitz. I would look at the K-60 for reasons like, you have the cable and cutters. Another alternative for a scenario. I don't believe its the end all be all but what is. If that Gorlitz breaks down, where are you? If your not scrambling to rent a machine for a sub, seems like a good idea then.

I like the idea of a new machine and being able to use cables and cutters.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

K60 but I think you'll have to run it in reverse so it doesn't self feed. Why not just use the drill and J cable?


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte (May 4, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> You can run 1/2" and 13/32" cable on the 300 with just a quick swap of the drum.


I run the 13/32" and .55 mag cable in mine. 2 drums. Anything from a kitchen sink on up and i'm good...

Will, check allofcraigs.com. there are spartan 300s for sale. Love mine.

motor is 40 years old and still runs like a champ. Even if it is a little loud.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> I do not like having to rely on one machine for so many things the way you are looking at the Gorlitz. I would look at the K-60 for reasons like, you have the cable and cutters. Another alternative for a scenario. I don't believe its the end all be all but what is. If that Gorlitz breaks down, where are you? If your not scrambling to rent a machine for a sub, seems like a good idea then.
> 
> I like the idea of a new machine and being able to use cables and cutters.


I have plenty of other machines, just looking for a mid size machine


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Will said:


> I have plenty of other machines, just looking for a mid size machine


Well, if they are all drums I would (did) get the K-60 as an alternative.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Will,

I think you need a drain cleaning machine intervention.:laughing:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> Will,
> 
> I think you need a drain cleaning machine intervention.:laughing:


It's pretty much like crack


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> I do not like having to rely on one machine for so many things the way you are looking at the Gorlitz. I would look at the K-60 for reasons like, you have the cable and cutters. Another alternative for a scenario. I don't believe its the end all be all but what is. If that Gorlitz breaks down, where are you? If your not scrambling to rent a machine for a sub, seems like a good idea then.
> 
> I like the idea of a new machine and being able to use cables and cutters.


I've used only Gorlitz for 30 plus years, 68, 50 3?, I have never had one break down,,,, though I have had to replace parts,,, it was a evident thing creeping up,. Keep some extra ball bearings for the feeder, a switch, and that about does it. 
Haven't hurt my finger yet either. 
Oh,,, I had to replace the motor in my 68 after 25 plus years and that also was evident that it was going to be needed iow, it didn't break down suddenly. 
They don't have basements where I live so Gorlitz gets my vote. 
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I have never ran a 62, I hardly have lines less than 100' either. I sure would like it if I did. I could get rid of some of that cable.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Seems the GO 68/68HD and GO 50 are the popular Gorlitz machines. Wonder why the GO 62 doesn't get mentioned as much? Is the GO 62 a newer model?


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

I have the go 68. In general applications The 62 would be to much for smaller drains and not enough for larger imo.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Another vote for the K-60.

Mark


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

theplungerman said:


> Sorry, I have the go 68. In general applications The 62 would be to much for smaller drains and not enough for larger imo.



The geared motor on the GO 62 puts out some torque according to Gorlitz. Seems with the 11/16' cable, the GO 62 would make a good machine light machine. Wouldn't handle a bad root stoppage, but I'd think it could do what a Spartan 300 could do atleast.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Will said:


> The geared motor on the GO 62 puts out some torque according to Gorlitz. Seems with the 11/16' cable, the GO 62 would make a good machine light machine. Wouldn't handle a bad root stoppage, but I'd think it could do what a Spartan 300 could do atleast.



Saccity/Mike said he uses the the GO62 with two 75' reels of 11/16. While I am sure that it's light weight, I'd be annoyed with having to add a reel every time I needed to run over 75'. 

Do you get a bunch of lines that only need 75'?


I recommend the k-60 over another medium drum machine.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> Saccity/Mike said he uses the the GO62 with two 75' reels of 11/16. While I am sure that it's light weight, I'd be annoyed with having to add a reel every time I needed to run over 75'.
> 
> Do you get a bunch of lines that only need 75'?
> 
> ...


You could run 100' of 11/16 but I wanted to cut the weight down.
When biding the job It is explained that the extra basket charge is $XX.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

I just have the rigid 1500 and the K400. My dumb azz bought the 400 from H.D. and the motor is slower so when you get to the blockage it wants to lock up. Im about to pull a Tim Allen and rewire it :laughing: give it more Power!!!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Plumberman911 said:


> I just have the rigid 1500 and the K400. My dumb azz bought the 400 from H.D. and the motor is slower so when you get to the blockage it wants to lock up. Im about to pull a Tim Allen and rewire it :laughing: give it more Power!!!


Get you a Electric Eel Model N with the 5/8" dualmatic cable. Best 1000 bucks I ever spent. Goes through 2" p-traps like its nothing and will go through 1.25 drains. 

I'm considering buying the loading ramp Gorlitz sells for there GO 68HD. Get some extra reels with maybe 125' if 11/16" to lighten the load. Would use the GO 68HD more if it was easier to get on and off the truck. Any one got some pics if the loader/ramp Gorlitz sells, like to see how it hooks up inside a van


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Ill check it out. Does someone local carry them?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> You could run 100' of 11/16 but I wanted to cut the weight down.
> When biding the job It is explained that the extra basket charge is $XX.



Can you fit 100' of 11/16" cable in those smaller GO62 reels? 

It's very difficult to get 75' of 11/16" cable into a Ridgid K6200 drum. I tried.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a GO 62 and carry 100' of everything. 3/8", 1/2" and 5/8". 

You can get hollow or inner core cables in various lengths.

I don't like hauling it upstairs. 

It's a great value for a drum machine.

I would want to try a sectional before buying, they do sound neat.


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

A K-60 has been one of my favorites for years. it has the option of 5/16 or 3/8's cables in drums for small jobs or the 5/8's cable for larger jobs and a vast array of cutter heads. also it is compact and powerful.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

plumber101us said:


> A K-60 has been one of my favorites for years. it has the option of 5/16 or 3/8's cables in drums for small jobs or the 5/8's cable for larger jobs and a vast array of cutter heads. also it is compact and powerful.


I've used a 60. A lot but never seen these drums in action. Got any pics of how the connect ?? And feed ??


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

If you get a loading ramp the 150 won't matter per weight. That's always enough around here, from the ground anyway, but 125? No not long enough. I've never ran anything else so can't comment to spartan. Changing drums or clicking together sectionals is like the Chinese language to me , I don't understand it.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Loading ramp or hoist is a must. Loading the GO 68HD is killing me. Thinking of getting the Harber Freight hoist, I've heard a few people have use them with good results. If anyone got a pic of there loading ramp, please post, I'd like to see how it fits into a van.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

Well you already have a GO68 HD I have had my GO68 for over 20 years and would buy it again...The 62 is just a little smaller dame basic design I has to be a winner in my book.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Will said:


> I'm considering buying the loading ramp Gorlitz sells for there GO 68HD. Get some extra reels with maybe 125' if 11/16" to lighten the load. Would use the GO 68HD more if it was easier to get on and off the truck. Any one got some pics if the loader/ramp Gorlitz sells, like to see how it hooks up inside a van



Here's the link to the thread with some pics. DesertOkie and myself both used the loading rig on top of sliding-drawer tool boxes.

I made a little folding extension that I locked with pins to make the fold down piece reach the edge of the truck because I didn't want it to bang on anything. If you're not mounting the ramp on a toolbox, it's not necessary.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f34/work-truck-pictures-233/index30/#post219923


----------

